# Cooking two quiches at once?



## Scout (Jan 23, 2002)

Hi,

Is it okay to cook two quiches in the oven at the same time, or will they cook unevenly? I'm making two dinners tomorrow for two friends who just had babies, and I'd like to save some time.

Oh, and my oven is nothing special at all. It's old, but it does seem to keep an even temp.

Thanks!

~Scout


----------



## Welovedante (Dec 18, 2003)

I do this all the time (so I can freeze one, to eat later). It works just fine! If you're really worried, you could rotate them, but I've never had any issues with cooking two at once. Good luck!


----------



## Scout (Jan 23, 2002)

Thanks, Welovedante!


----------

